# Waverley Runs Aground



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the paddle steamer Waverleyran adround last night with 715 passengers,thw accident happened as the worlds oldest ocean going steamer still in use was leaving Girvan
she was able to get back to her berth to disembark her passengers


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*News report on the incident*

From BBC Scotland - 

_Paddle steamer aground at harbour 

SS Waverley ran aground while leaving Girvan Harbour 
The Waverley paddle steamer has run aground at Girvan Harbour during a routine summer excursion. 
The incident happened at about 1700 BST on Monday when SP Waverley was leaving the harbour to sail to Glasgow. 

The paddle steamer was able to get alongside its berth to let passengers disembark. None of the 715 passengers or 25 crew on board was injured. 

The vessel is to be sailed to Ayr where it will be inspected by surveyors from the Maritime and Coastguard Agency. 

Clyde Coastguard watch officer George Freeburn said the passengers where never in any danger. 

"On the way out of Girvan at about five o'clock they touched the sandbar, which is across the entrance to Girvan Harbour," he said. 

"They then turned back into Girvan Harbour to put the passengers ashore. 

"Maritime and Coastguard Agency surveyors suggested that the passengers be disembarked and the vessel was then instructed to head to Ayr where it will be inspected." 

'Normal practice' 

Stuart Atkinson, watch manager with Clyde Coastguard, added: "Transport was arranged by the ships owners to take them to their destinations. 

"In any grounding of a commercial vessel, it is normal practice to inspect the vessel to ensure the safety of its operation." 

Two years ago the Waverley, which is the world's last sea-going paddle steamer, underwent problems after it hit part of a submerged reef off the Mull of Kintyre. 

A subsequent Maritime and Coastguard Agency report criticised crew members' navigational skills and described equipment on board as inadequate._

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update from BBC Scotland*

_The Waverley paddle steamer is back on the water after an inspection by the Maritime and Coastguard Agency. 
The vessel has set sail for Tarbert less than 24 hours after it run aground at Girvan during a routine summer excursion with 740 people on board. 

The incident happened at 1600 BST on Monday as the vessel left the harbour. 

The paddle steamer was able to berth and let passengers disembark. None of the 715 passengers or 25 crew on board was injured. 

A spokeswoman for Waverley Excursions said: "The ship had let her ropes go but as she moved off - about five metres - the captain realised that the tide had cut. 

"There was not enough water to sail so they retied her ropes and disembarked the passengers for a time ashore whilst waiting on the tide to sail again at 6pm. 

"The MCA who, like ourselves, have passenger safety as their top priority wished to undertake a survey of the ship before she sailed again, therefore all passengers were returned to their departure point by coach and the ship sailed to Ayr without passengers." 

She added: "The MCA carried out a survey of Waverley at Ayr this morning and the ship has sailed for her cruise to Tarbert, Loch Fyne." 

Stuart Atkinson, watch manager with Clyde Coastguard, added: "In any grounding of a commercial vessel, it is normal practice to inspect the vessel to ensure the safety of its operation." _ 

Let's hope that's the last we hear of her exploits for a while..!

Rushie


----------



## Ships Agent (Jun 2, 2006)

*P S Waverley*

The threads re Waverley reminds me of the time the Skipper tried to take a shortcut pas the Gantock reef and again misjudged the tide and ended up on top of the reef with the passengers having to be taken off by tenders (different Master ) More expensive outcome I also seem to remember when sailing on the clyde she smashed a paddle wheel and once more when a rowing boat was draged into the paddle box with disasterous results On a similar note I remember when one of the T & J Harrison ships entered the James watt dock to discharge raw sugar the dock gate stuck open and those of you who are aware of the JWD will know that the gate was opened just before high water and closed just on high water therfore with the gate jamming open the dock drained down with the tide and the ship ended up sitting on the bottom of the dock. Divers were called in to check the bottom plates etc which were found to more or less ok (there being that much crap on the bottom of the dock she just sat on the mud ) and to coin a phrase normal service was resumed asap.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

maybee they should fit bigger diameter wheels so she can still make way at low water...

Just joking lads, honest!! ... LOl
Lets hope she has no more mishaps eh.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

I think you are correct billyboy. The " Waverley " as been aground so many times they should have made the paddle wheels larger. Done a few trips " doon the watter " as they say in Weegieland, enjoyed them all. maybe again this year.

fred

" sailin' up the Clyde "


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Very interesting article and photographs about the Waverly in this weeks"Sunday Post". Said that with the aid of a grant from the Lottery she had been completely restored to all her glory.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

This has caused quite a furore especially over the term "grounding"
This from a local paper:
THE PADDLE steamer Waverley was trapped by the fast tide in Girvan this week.

The boat was stuck just inside the harbour with 700 passengers aboard.

But, contrary to reports, she did not run aground, according to harbourmaster Roddy Leitch.

Mr Leitch said: “Waverley was floating — but her captain didn’t want to risk going over the sandbar at the mouth of the harbour.

“It can be done, but no-one can blame him for not risking his vessel. The tide dropped six inches in just 15 minutes.”

He added: “The captain gently tried to reverse over the sandbar, with no luck. He waited an hour and tried again, still without luck. Then he said passengers could go for a walk and return in an hour.

“Many were happy to do that. There was certainly no mutiny as some newspapers reported.”

The passengers were bussed to Ayr where the cruise was due to finish .

A spokesman for Waverley Excursions said Clyde Coastguard was wrong to report the vessel grounded.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

